# Multi-Pilot Aeroplanes (MPA)



## olivinha

Hi, everybody.

How do you say _Multi-Pilot Aeroplanes (MPA)_ in Spanish? 
_Aviones Multipilotos_?

Also is there a special acronym as there is in English? _AMP_, maybe?

Thanks.
O


----------



## inbcn

aviones multipiloto


----------



## olivinha

inbcn said:


> aviones multipiloto


 
So it it _avione*s* multipiloto_, with the latter in the singular.
Thanks, Inbcn.
O


----------



## inbcn

You are welcome!


----------



## snowalker

Hello olivinha,
Could you give me an example of a multi pilot airplane?  I thought that each airplane had one chief pilot, plus there may be other flight crew, perhaps including a co-pilot.  Thanks


----------



## olivinha

snowalker said:


> Hello olivinha,
> Could you give me an example of a multi pilot airplane? I thought that each airplane had one chief pilot, plus there may be other flight crew, perhaps including a co-pilot. Thanks


 
Hello, Snowalker.
I´ve just started translating this document, and I have not got to the part of examples yet. (As soon as I get to this part, if there is such part, I´ll make sure to come back here with examples.) However, I can give you the definition that the English authority (the author of the document) gives to _multi-pilot aeroplanes_:
_Aeroplanes certificated for operations with a mininum crew of at least two pilots_.
They also have a definition for a _single-pilot aeroplane_:
_Aeroplane certificated for operation with one pilot._

Finally, apparently there are not only multi-pilot airplanes, but helicopters as well.

O


----------



## olivinha

inbcn said:


> aviones multipiloto


 
Hello again, Inbcn.
Do you know if there is in Spanish a special acronym for it as there is in English? 
Thanks.
O


----------



## snowalker

Hello again olivinha.

I can see the answer to my question.  I was thinking that there can only be one pilot in command at one time and that when control of an aircraft is handed over to another pilot, or co-pilot, the pilot in command says out loud he is handing over contol, and the pilot taking over says out loud he is taking contol. So I assume the MPA's must have multiple fully qualified pilots for safety, or on long flights.   Good luck translating


----------



## psicutrinius

"Es decir, está diseñada para que sólo se pueda
actuar comercialmente como copiloto en *aviones*​*multi-piloto*."

(FUENTE)

Como podrás comprobar, la fuente es _*totalmente*_ profesional, de una publicación para profesionales (de pilotos para pilotos, vamos). Si hubiese "jerga" (es decir, acrónimos, en español), seguro que la utilizarían también.


----------



## olivinha

snowalker said:


> Hello again olivinha.
> I can see the answer to my question. I was thinking that there can only be one pilot in command at one time and that when control of an aircraft is handed over to another pilot, or co-pilot, the pilot in command says out loud he is handing over contol, and the pilot taking over says out loud he is taking contol. So I assume the MPA's must have multiple fully qualified pilots for safety, or on long flights. Good luck translating


Thanks, Snowalker, I´m sure gonna need it.  




psicutrinius said:


> "Es decir, está diseñada para que sólo se pueda​
> actuar comercialmente como copiloto en *aviones*​*multi-piloto*."
> Como podrás comprobar, la fuente es _*totalmente*_ profesional, de una publicación para profesionales (de pilotos para pilotos, vamos). Si hubiese "jerga" (es decir, acrónimos, en español), seguro que la utilizarían también.


Gracias por la página Web. Creo que es la de los sindicatos de pilotos, ¿verdad? 
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Sí lo es, Olivinha. Es una publicación del SEPLA.


----------

